

Bag of Words models for visual categorization - danso
https://gilscvblog.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/bag-of-words-models-for-visual-categorization/

======
therobot24
bag of words is really old, and the post doesn't offer anything new with or
about it (author doesn't even implement it)...why is this here?

